# 5x108 on 5x100 MKIV GTI 20th?



## VWReza (Aug 3, 2006)

*5x108 wheels on 5x100 MKIV GTI 20th?*

I am considering a 5x108 wheel that I am told is Ferrari/Volvo/some Fords. Its a 17x8/17x9 et 35 set of Work VS-XX.
Anyone know if I can get these on my 20th? I can't seem to find adapters anywhere but I have only googled adapters. I have yet to find a custom made set. Anyway, so can I get these to work?
http://www.socaleuro.com/forum...28765



_Modified by 20AE#1999 at 9:26 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## VWReza (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 5x108 wheels on 5x100 MKIV GTI 20th? (20AE#1999)*

anybody here?
I looked on http://www.adaptitusa.com but didn't see what I am looking for. Anyone know if these need to be made custom?


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: 5x108 wheels on 5x100 MKIV GTI 20th? (20AE#1999)*

find out where this guy got them or buy them from him
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3667730


----------



## VWReza (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 5x108 wheels on 5x100 MKIV GTI 20th? (runhopskipendub)*

I contacted him and he said http://www.adaptitusa.com but as I stated, I din't see them on the website.


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: 5x108 wheels on 5x100 MKIV GTI 20th? (20AE#1999)*

i think they are hard to find because they probably just make this size to order. not many 5x108 wheels out there.

these guys do custom
http://www.wheeladapter.com/bo...s.asp
as well as these guys, they have 5x100 to 5x108 listed.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...42614


----------



## VWReza (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 5x108 wheels on 5x100 MKIV GTI 20th? (runhopskipendub)*

thank you


----------

